# Mentor in the Philadelphia Area



## M_Delucas (Apr 26, 2019)

Posted on here a little while ago, had to postpone my enlistment for family reasons. I know it may be a long shot but, if there are any SF mentors in Philadelphia area who would be willing to work with a hardworking, recent college graduate PM me and I will explain my ambitions and any further details. 
Thank you for reading.


----------

